# Can Purple Temple plant be grown emersed(out of water)



## SpaceLord (Feb 29, 2016)

Hello. 

I am looking to setup kind of a terrarium outside using some aquarium plants and was wondering if the purple temple plant could be grown 
emersed (out of water) or if it was an underwater plant only? 

Thanks.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi SpaceLord,

I am not sure the 'purple temple plant' is a true aquatic. From what I understand it is sold in Australia but is not aquatic.


----------



## SpaceLord (Feb 29, 2016)

I think the normal temple plant can grow emersed however I don't know about the purple temple plant. 

Is the purple temple the same plant except for the color purple? 


Temple Plant Care Sheet - Everything Aquatic


How to keep Temple Plant, Hygrophila corymbosa, with pictures


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi SpaceLord,

I cannot find the scientific name for 'Purple Temple Plant' so I cannot say if they are related species or not. Based upon what I read on a couple Australian websites the 'Purple Temple Plant' is not aquatic while the 'regular' Siamese Temple Plant (Hygrophila corymbosa 'Siamensis') can be either aquatic or emersed grown.


----------



## micheljq (Oct 24, 2012)

From my little understanding this is Alternanthera reineckii purple you speak about.

Yes i was able to make it grow emersed, without wanting.

I think my tank was lacking light intensity (and co2) for this plant, it did grow in height and out of the water. I had it for many months that way. It lost the submerged leaves at one point. Alternanthera reineckii can be grown submerged, but it is a demanding plant as far as i know, about light and probably co2 too.

Michel.


----------



## SpaceLord (Feb 29, 2016)

micheljq said:


> From my little understanding this is Alternanthera reineckii purple you speak about.
> 
> Yes i was able to make it grow emersed, without wanting.
> 
> ...


Hi. 

I was talking about purple temple plant which is different from the one you are talking about however now that you mentioned it, I do have serious issues with my Alternanthera reineckii plant and did not realize that it could also grow emersed. 

No matter how much trace elements, iron or liquid C02, this plant always looks awful in my tank. Like its its always on the verge of dying. 

I think I will try to grow this emersed and see if that helps. 

Thanks for the great information.


----------



## micheljq (Oct 24, 2012)

Yes but it was not very interesting, the submerged part became bare without leaves, ugly. I do not have this plant anymore, maybe later when my skills will improve, hopefully.

Michel


----------

